# Setup advice regarding audio delay and 5.1 system



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

He guys, my first post in this section, so HI!

My father has the following setup:

A: Hitachi (42PD9500TA) Plasma TV
B: Digital Home Theatre System (HT-X30)
C: Foxtel Box (Sattelite)
D: Digital Box (Topfield TF7000HT)

We have a sound/picture sync issue that is evident in all the setup except for playing DVDs. I understand the situation is because we have connected everything in a less than ideal fashion. I have attached a schematic to help.









I understand the issue is because the TV doesn't have an optical out, so all sound has to come from each individual device, thus giving a processing delay.

My question is, given the TV's audio outputs, is there a way of fixing the delay, connecting it up differently, or purchasing a seperate unit that could satisfy our requirements of insync sound/picture at the best quality available.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to the HT corner of the TSF universe.

My guess is the problem is the X30 just can't keep pace with the audio processing. It works fine when its doing both (playing DVD's) but introduces lag when processing outside audio sources.

Two potential solutions: go get a couple of Km of cables and run them around the neighborhood to add delay to the video signal from the two boxes....:grin:

Or scrap the X30 and go with a surround receiver that can do all the switching and processing in one place. You'd then route all the cables to the receiver and have a single HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV. You'll need one that does video up-scaling and has multiple HDMI inputs. There are plenty that do. I don't know what's available there but any of the usual Japanese brands would work: Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo. You'll also need a new DVD player though I suppose you could use the X30 for just that. I don't know about the Foxtel so make sure it can output a signal that the receiver can process.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I appreciate that, but the X30 is new and i don't think my dad will want to exchange it. Is there another way it can be hooked up?


----------

